# Problem with using ASP to connect to access database



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 7, 2012)

I am having some problem with the ASP code that i am using to connect with access DB
Here is the code:


> ```
> <html>
> <head>
> <link href="theme/iframe_style.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css"  />
> ...



The error i am getting is this:


> ADODB.Connection error '800a0e7a'
> 
> Provider cannot be found. It may not be properly installed.
> 
> /files/dbconnecttest.asp, line 8



Line 8 is ' objConn.Open strConn '.
PLS HELP!!


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Pls guys help.


----------



## shar_yogi (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you installed Access Database Engine .
For using the ACCDB access database, you will have to download and install the driver on your server/system.
You can get it from here  Download Microsoft Access Database Engine 2010 Redistributable from Official Microsoft Download Center.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 9, 2012)

i hav this installed already.


----------



## shar_yogi (Nov 9, 2012)

which  OS and Access version r u using (64bit or 32bit).


----------



## asingh (Nov 10, 2012)

I think the DB object is not being created. Can you debug that variable..?


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Using win7 x64.

At last i have solved the problem with the help of this thread in a microsoft forum-
LINK

"Enable 32-bit applications" needs to be enabled in the connection pool for the website, within IIS Manager 7.


----------

